# KA24 to KA24DE Engine Swap.



## RocketRodent (Jun 21, 2004)

Before the redicule starts. Yes I have used the search feature but I cannot get the full story on this. I want to swap my KA24E out of a 1990 Stanza for a KA24DE (Altima). I know that my tranny will bolt right up so I get to keep LSD. 

Do I need to change the harness? I know the ECU will have to be swapped with whatever year car I get the motor from.

Also do I need to change the fuel pump to keep up with the newer engine and fuel injector requirements? 

Also there is a future plan to make this a KA24DET. I know I've read the arguement of screw a turbo KA go SR20DET blah blah blah. It's easier and a quite a bit cheaper to scrap yard together a turbo KA24 than a SR20 for me at least. 

Thanks for any input guys.


----------



## RocketRodent (Jun 21, 2004)

Well guys, normally you're all about the dual cam swap. I found a sticky in the 240SX General discussion.

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=92630

Mostly for the turbo upgrade, but it does hit the dual cam swap out. They are very similar for the 240 as they are for the Stanza.


----------

